# Ivy Bridge's HD4000 console with KMS and monitor off ?

## Gregoire

Hello,

I have my system working very well if I boot with my monitor powered on, I got a nice 2560x1600 console  :Smile: 

My problem is when the monitor isn't powered at boot...

Is there a way to have the same perfect console (I love console) in both case (on/off) at boot ?

Thank you very much.

----------

## s4e8

You can unload and reload i915 module after turning on monitor:

for file in /sys/class/vtconsole/*; do echo 0 > $file/bind; done

rmmod i915

sleep 1

modprobe i915

----------

## Gregoire

Thanks, I'll rebuild it as a module and try.

I was hoping for a way to take a "working boot" and a way to save the guessed parameters and use those for any boot.

----------

## Gusar

There's no "guessing", the driver is reading the display's EDID. A deactivated display can't send the EDID, so the driver can't know what to do. Hmm, there's one idea - save the EDID to a file, then provide that to the driver. I don't know how exactly to do this, but that's what google is for  :Smile: 

----------

## Gregoire

My edid can be read from /sys/class/drm/card0-DP-1/edid and using parse-edid from http://www.polypux.org/projects/read-edid/ I get :

```

parse-edid: parse-edid version 2.0.0

parse-edid: EDID checksum passed.

        # EDID version 1 revision 4

Section "Monitor"

        # Block type: 2:0 3:ff

        # Block type: 2:0 3:fc

        Identifier "DELL 3008WFP"

        VendorName "DEL"

        ModelName "DELL 3008WFP"

        # Block type: 2:0 3:ff

        # Block type: 2:0 3:fc

        # Block type: 2:0 3:fd

        HorizSync 29-113

        VertRefresh 49-86

        # Max dot clock (video bandwidth) 280 MHz

        # DPMS capabilities: Active off:yes  Suspend:no  Standby:no

        Mode    "2560x1600"     # vfreq 59.860Hz, hfreq 98.529kHz

                DotClock        268.000000

                HTimings        2560 2608 2640 2720

                VTimings        1600 1603 1609 1646

                Flags   "+HSync" "+VSync"

        EndMode

        # Block type: 2:0 3:ff

        # Block type: 2:0 3:fc

        # Block type: 2:0 3:fd

EndSection

```

And maybe drm: allow loading an EDID as firmware to override broken monitor could solve my problem.

Thanks google and Gusar for the idea  :Smile: 

----------

## s4e8

how about force resolution via kernel command line:

video=DP-1:2560x1600-60e

----------

## Gregoire

I will try it (I have modified in /boot/grub2/grub.cfg this entry :

```

linux   /boot/vmlinuz-3.7.2-gentoo video=DP-1:2560x1600-60e root=/dev/sda3 ro

```

And if that is working I then have to add something  ??? to /etc/default/grub :

```

GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT=""

GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX=""

```

Thank you very much !

----------

